# roubaix expert 2013 sl4 vs roubaix expert 2014 sl4



## turnbulg (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi All,

I looking at buying a new specialized roubaix expert sl4 2014 however I was offered a good deal on the 2013 model.

Besides the colour difference the lbs has told me that the only differences are the 2014 bike has ultegra 6800 11 speed and the cobr.gobr seat post.

Is this correct? Are the frames the same or is the frame different for the 2014 model?

Cheers
Greg Turnbull


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

I think that is correct. Same frame set and different parts spec. I have the 2014 and really like it.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

My input would be hands down, get the '14 bike. First it is unknowable to the public if Spesh fractionally tweaked the '14 framset carbon layup even though on the paper the frame appears to be carry over. Second and most important, 11s 6800 is night and day better than 6700. Complete redesign, superior ergos, shift feedback, throw and lack of cable binding. Ultegra 6800 is excellent and 6700 wasn't.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

roadworthy said:


> My input would be hands down, get the '14 bike. First it is unknowable to the public if Spesh fractionally tweaked the '14 framset carbon layup even though on the paper the frame appears to be carry over. Second and most important, 11s 6800 is night and day better than 6700. Complete redesign, superior ergos, shift feedback, throw and lack of cable binding. Ultegra 6800 is excellent and 6700 wasn't.


Second that thought on 6800. It's far superior to the 6700 and that has nothing to do with the 11th gear.


----------



## turnbulg (Aug 4, 2006)

Thank all. I'm now sold on the 2014 model.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

Third that on the 6800. The closest Ultegra to Dura-Ace I've ever seen and I've been riding Shimano since the law 70.s. Very fast smooth shifting with far less lever throw and much better braking too.


----------

